
Debian 9 installer is broken (still not fixed yet) - tapirl
http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=133551
======
tapirl
confirmed:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/debian/comments/6kofbn/root_passwor...](https://www.reddit.com/r/debian/comments/6kofbn/root_password_bug_in_installer/)
[https://www.reddit.com/r/debian/comments/6j4kni/debian_9_roo...](https://www.reddit.com/r/debian/comments/6j4kni/debian_9_root_password_issue/)

